# Wrinkled Flag



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Buy one of those hand held steamers. That should do it. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Reliabl...mer-100GH/300748213?keyword=hand+held+steamer

May can find them cheaper at other outlets.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Wash the flag in cold water on a gentle cycle with a minimum of detergent. This removes the sizing.

Hang the flag on a taut line to dry. Removing the sizing allows the flag to "relax" while drying.


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

We use the steamer om our flag.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Coincidentally I just ironed a flag. I was afraid the iron would damage the flag so I laid a damp towel over the flag and ironed it. It worked great


----------



## dukes88 (Jan 10, 2018)

A clothes steamer will do the trick for sure.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Will it fit in a dryer? Throw a damp sock in with it, run it about 20 minutes.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Why buy a steamer? Hang it in the bathroom when you take a shower.


----------



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

I used the steamer and it worked. It took a long time but it's hanging wrinkle free. Thank you so much.


----------

